# Monster mats on 2011 Routan



## jsscn (Jul 28, 2011)

Just received the monster mats for my 2011 Routan. But after I put them in, there is an uncovered space in the center of the 2nd row just behind the cup holder. Is it the way it is supposed to be? or I put it wrong? Thanks!


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

jsscn said:


> Just received the monster mats for my 2011 Routan. But after I put them in, there is an uncovered space in the center of the 2nd row just behind the cup holder. Is it the way it is supposed to be? or I put it wrong? Thanks!


Supposed to be there, it's for the SEL's (or others who upgraded from the standard console) with the premium console that slides back.


----------



## jsscn (Jul 28, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Supposed to be there, it's for the SEL's (or others who upgraded from the standard console) with the premium console that slides back.


Thanks!
the center console on SE is a little bit small. I will consider upgrading to the premium console. Is the premium console the same for 2009-2011 models?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yup. Rollxvans on eBay sells them as new take-outs.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Consider this console from Truckstuff: http://www.truckstuffusa.com/plugngopowco.html

Here's a picture of mine (painted to match interior):

















The bottom rear portion of the console was trimmed to fit the stow 'n go seats I have in my Routan. Originally, the front and rear looked the same.


----------

